# JPG im InputStream



## Gast 3.0 (14. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe über die URL Klasse von einem FTP Server eine JPG Datei in einen InputStream geladen.
Mit hilfe des BufferedReader habe ich versucht diese in eine Datei zu schreiben, jedoch fehlen immer einige Bytes, sodass das Bild nicht angezeigt werden kann.

Mein Code ist vom Aufbau her 100% richtig nur ich habe die Befürchtung, da es sich um eine JPG handelt müsste man einen anderen Reader oder ähnliches nutzen.

Bitte um Hilfe 

Mfg


----------



## SlaterB (14. Aug 2008)

Reader/ Writer wenn überhaupt dann nur für Texte,
verwende InputStream/ OutputStream


----------



## Murray (14. Aug 2008)

Reader (und damit auch der BufferedReader) sind nur für textuelle Daten gemacht; liest man damit Binärdaten, so werden diese Daten u.U. verfälscht. Will man Binärdaten (also einfach irgendwelche Bytes) verarbeiten, dann wäre ein (Buffered)InputStream die richtige Wahl.


----------

